# Import EXS24 file into Kontakt



## dhlkid (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi

Can anyone of you guys help me how to import EXS24 file into kontakt. I got a old Ilio Dirk Campbell Origins in EXS24 format, but dont know how to load into Kontakt.

Thx


----------



## re-peat (Feb 18, 2016)

dhlkid,

In the Kontakt-browser, you simply navigate to where the exs-files are located on your HD, and double-click them. And they should load just fine.
Unless the Origin-patches make extensive use of EXS-only features, you shouldn't encounter any serious problems opening (and playing) them in Kontakt.

_


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 19, 2016)

I also did the same with Origins.
Those priceless loops are still really usable.


----------

